# Carvin CT7



## Overt1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was looking around the forum for a thread about this, but I couldn't find one.

Carvin.com : CT7 7-STRING CALIFORNIA CARVED TOP GUITAR


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I'll be fucked. That is baller.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2012)

They actually did it?







Also this;



> Carvin's new optional D26 passive humbuckers can be ordered. The D26 passive pickup routes also allow the direct installation of DiMarzio and Bare Knuckle pickups.


----------



## jdeathkelly (Dec 5, 2012)

I've already built 3. I need a hobby.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy fuck, they did it.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

I told you before, if they didn't build this by Christmas they would need an ass kicking. 

Sweet.

It looks like they also have new passive 7 pickups, too.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2012)

Carvin is not fucking up. Let me be the first to complain about something.... no hipshot bridges.

I just spec'ed mine and it would be $2k. Ouch, but yummy.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

^They've never offered that type of bridge on the carved top, be it a FT6/7 or a hipshot.


----------



## geofreesun (Dec 5, 2012)

their base price is pretty steep. is that the same for all CT models? i have not checked yet.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck Yes! Now I just need to get some money to actually buy one.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

geofreesun said:


> their base price is pretty steep. is that the same for all CT models? i have not checked yet.


 
It comes with a flamed top and binding standard. It's the same price as the CT6.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

geofreesun said:


> their base price is pretty steep. is that the same for all CT models? i have not checked yet.



The base for the one without the flamed maple is only $1099, pretty reasonable if you ask me.


----------



## geofreesun (Dec 5, 2012)

^ sorry for my ignorance  that thick maple cap is yummy~


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 5, 2012)

Bonerbonerbonerbonerboner


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2012)

Well fuck me, they did it


----------



## Underworld (Dec 5, 2012)

Woah. 




> Carvin's new optional D26 passive humbuckers can be ordered. The D26 passive pickup routes also allow the direct installation of DiMarzio and Bare Knuckle pickups.




So they know 

Edit : I just spec'ed out what I'd want... 1850 $... little steep I think.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck..


----------



## Opion (Dec 5, 2012)

Boner has achieved maximum strength...


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Standard scale length, *both *standard pickup routes, standard trem route, half a dozen headstock options, and the usual hundreds of color and wood options... 

How is this possible? Is the date actually April 1st?

It's such a simple concept, but this is the first time a company has actually done it with a 7. All regular options with no bastard sized proprietary crap!!!


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

So good, but also terrible for my no will power bank account draining GAS. I told myself it was time to try a guitar with a Floyd for the first time since this shitty Yamaha I had in the mid 90's. Now it looks like you can get an Original Floyd on a Carvin carved top 7. I wonder how long I can hold out before I put my order in


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 5, 2012)

OH THANK FUCK
I WAS ABOUT TO PLACE A DC700 ORDER TWO DAYS AGO BUT SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAID TO WAIT


YES YES YES STANDARD SIZED PASSIVES SO A DUMB GUITAR TECH WONT CHIP YOUR BRAND NEW $1400 GUITAR'S CAVITY WHEN ROUTING!!!!


AHHHH GOTTA ORDER


----------



## themike (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## lurgar (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh my God Carvin is doing so much right. I can't order my next guitar fast enough. Or you know, get money together fast enough.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> OH THANK FUCK
> I WAS ABOUT TO PLACE A DC700 ORDER TWO DAYS AGO BUT SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAID TO WAIT
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same, I almost ordered a second DC700 the other day but thought I should wait. 

My only gripe is I have honestly never played a set-neck guitar and a TOM for more than five minutes. Maybe I'll give it a whirl anyway. The LP I did play, I hated the neck angle and how high the TOM was off the body but neither would be a concern in this case.


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 5, 2012)

My feelings about set neck/bolt on necks are that your hand only touches the neck joint when you are playing above the 17th fret, so NBD. 

My only gripe with the CT's are that flame tops come standard but you have to pay an extra $200 for quilt tops, where on other models flame and quilt top upgrades are the same price. (They always show the CT stock photos with quilt tops too to give you extra GAS!)


Im thinking, 
Mahog Body
Satin Maple Neck
Passives
Sapphire Blue Flame or Sunset Burst Flame
MOP Block Inlays on Ebony
Pearloid Spezel buttons on chrome hardware


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well my wallet is going to hate me...


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 5, 2012)

This is me right now









Also more affordable model ct74 with plain tops

http://www.carvinguitars.com/catalog/guitars/ct74


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> My feelings about set neck/bolt on necks are that your hand only touches the neck joint when you are playing above the 17th fret, so NBD.
> 
> My only gripe with the CT's are that flame tops come standard but you have to pay an extra $200 for quilt tops, where on other models flame and quilt top upgrades are the same price. (They always show the CT stock photos with quilt tops too to give you extra GAS!)
> 
> ...


 
I actually just asked this question on the Carvin board like ten minutes ago. The reason you don't get credited for the standard top is because the top is so thick, it takes way more wood to do it than on a flat-top guitar. Also on other models I do think quilt is more than flame, like $60 - 80 I am pretty sure. 

Also if anyone didn't notice they have a new white color - Diamond Pearl White.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy shit, I was specing out guitars on their site just last night  Would've missed this!

7-string Holdsworth now? Please?

I don't like the neck-through aesthetic as much, so I can't complain about the set-neck design here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2012)

WELL FUCK ME RUNNING!!!   They did it!!! They picked the WORST possible time financially-speaking for me personally to do it, but they did it! It's not 27" scale and I see no option for that, but that's not a deal-breaker. The fact that the passive route will allow REAL passives to drop in without routing is HUGE!  Well-played Carvin, I *WILL* be ordering one of these, just not today.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 5, 2012)

Wait a tic, am I blind or is there no dragonburst option?

EDIT: Whoops, I was looking at the basic model. Disregard!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2012)

Are these getting the OFR7 or the License Floyd? I can't tell from the pics? The trem in the picture with the red guitar looks different than the one with the white guitar? White one appears to have "Floyd Rose" stamped on it?


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 5, 2012)

Carvin, you know what's up!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Are these getting the OFR7 or the License Floyd? I can't tell from the pics?



It's either the OFR or the Korean Floyd, impossible to tell the difference in photos. It is NOT their oddly sized LFR though!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Are these getting the OFR7 or the License Floyd? I can't tell from the pics? The trem in the picture with the red guitar looks different than the one with the white guitar? White one appears to have "Floyd Rose" stamped on it?



from the Carvinbbs forum. quoting kevio:


> Yes, that's a Genuine Floyd, not the licensed one.



source:
Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NEW! California Carved Top CT7 Seven String Guitar


----------



## Philligan (Dec 5, 2012)

Man, I really can't afford to be seeing this right now


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck. I'm so excited, but now I need some option 50s. Gonna call Bart and ask, if it goes then I'm 100% getting one. I am 98% sure right now anyways, just wondering if I wanna get back in the floyd game.. Edge pro 7 is a direct retrofit in ofr routes isn't it?? 

The thing that hurts is I just got like a $2800 advance for moving from my work.. and I only need 1000ish of it.. bought a kemper but my standard pay could cover this now too lol what timing


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm assuming the wording of "Genuine Floyd" means the cheaper Korean ones, not the German OFR - but still an upgrade from the licensed TRS units on the DC7's.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Nom Chompsky signature model?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well fuck me, good thing I waited to order, but now I have more options to choose from! I thought I had it all planned out! 

edit: the D26 passive pickups are also available on the DC700, so now those routes will fit DiMarzio and BKP as well! Thanks for listening Carvin!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> from the Carvinbbs forum. quoting kevio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YES!  Mmmmkay, when I order one, it's getting the Floyd. 



troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming the wording of "Genuine Floyd" means the cheaper Korean ones, not the German OFR - but still an upgrade from the licensed TRS units on the DC7's.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking too, but anything is better than the TRS (IMO) so I'm happy with either of those two options honestly. 

I said it before but I'll say it again, I *WILL* be ordering one of these.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone ordered on yet? It usually takes me at least a couple weeks to decide what options to go with once I've basically made the decision to order. Can't wait for the first NGD's


----------



## Tommy (Dec 5, 2012)

Hot damn.. That's sexy. Didn't think they'd come out with it this fast... or at all. 

Definitely on my list to get sometime soon.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy shit, that white one is the absolute tits.


----------



## -42- (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, no more SE 7 for me.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 5, 2012)

WANT SO BAD





-42- said:


> Well, no more SE 7 for me.




YEPP!


----------



## ramses (Dec 5, 2012)

FUCK YES!!!


I was about to order a strandberg/strictly7 Boden 7 when I received this in my email. Now I'll have to choose between one of them!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 5, 2012)

I want one so much, but I know it's going to cost twice as much to get in the UK.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 5, 2012)

So pretty...


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

They finally did it! 
So freaking excited!
Of course, this would happen ONE WEEK after I receive my DC700. 

Planning my 1st build now!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2012)

Shannon said:


> They finally did it!
> So freaking excited!
> Of course, this would happen ONE WEEK after I receive my DC700.
> 
> Planning my 1st build now!



if its within 10 days trial period, you could return your 700


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

First the new USA-made Randalls, then the LTD Elite series, then the USA Schecters, and now this...

My boner and GAS can't handle 2013.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 5, 2012)

they don't offer the non-tune-o-matic hardtail bridges from the DC700


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> if its within 10 days trial period, you could return your 700


Nah...I still love it. Plus, I already fitted one of THESE into the trem cavity.


----------



## XEN (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I wrong for saying I want to sell a ton of XENs so I can buy me some Carvins???


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Carvin doesn't offer them on the 6 string CT's or CS's either. I have the fixed tail on my 727, and it's not bad but I don't really love it. The TOM they use is not bad at all, it is not nearly as far away from the body as on say a Les Paul.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah so its either this or an old school UV....hmm ;/


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>



Also note, according to the Carvin board, this is a new finish.
DIAMOND PEARL WHITE.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah so its either this or an old school UV....hmm ;/


 
That's a tough call. I'm a Carvin nut, but I've always wanted a UV. I say this first but keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> First the new USA-made Randalls, then the LTD Elite series, then the USA Schecters, and now this...
> 
> My boner and GAS can't handle 2013.



And still more to come!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> And still more to come!



You got that right.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 5, 2012)

I might order one just like the white one, but with a tung oil neck. I hate the fact you can't get the regular hardtail, I'm not a TOM fan, but I wouldn't mind the Floyd. I'm finding that extra cost hard to justify over a DC700 though, the only reason I'd order the CT is because I have a 700 already.


----------



## elq (Dec 5, 2012)

Welp, I guess it's time to give Carvin another shot...



order said:


> Custom Shop Instrument Details:
> Base Price: $ 1,399.00
> CT7 - 7-String California Carved Top Guitar
> Left Handed
> ...



I'll find out if I made a mistake in 5-8 weeks


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 5, 2012)

No pickup rings either?


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> My feelings about set neck/bolt on necks are that your hand only touches the neck joint when you are playing above the 17th fret, so NBD.
> 
> My only gripe with the CT's are that flame tops come standard but you have to pay an extra $200 for quilt tops, where on other models flame and quilt top upgrades are the same price. (They always show the CT stock photos with quilt tops too to give you extra GAS!)


 
I'm looking at the builder right now, and the only way to increase the price for the top is to go with something other than maple or to choose spalted/burled maple. Flamed Maple and Qulilted Maple are the same price on all of the CT or CS models that I looked at. Where they get you, technically, is that the finish is $200 more on the quilted maple. Anyone have an idea why they would charge a pretty severe upgrade between the two maple tops? Seems a little excessive, but is quilted maple harder to finish or is it just a profit center for them?


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 5, 2012)

Now if they start offering the 8-string floyd on their DC800, I will wet myself.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

NickS said:


> Anyone have an idea why they would charge a pretty severe upgrade between the two maple tops? Seems a little excessive, but is quilted maple harder to finish or is it just a profit center for them?


Per Kevio on the carvin board in regards to the upcharge....


> That's because the top woods on the CT models are so thick, it makes the exotic woods (flamed koa, spalted maple, burl, etc) very expensive.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuck me


----------



## krovx (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been patiently waiting for a seven string build like some of you. I am probably going to do a DC700 with the FT7 bridge ( I love those simple hardtails) but the new D26 is just what the doctor ordered. Thanks Carvin! Now back to building my specs


----------



## Metaloaf (Dec 5, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Per Kevio on the carvin board in regards to the upcharge....
> "That's because the top woods on the CT models are so thick, it makes the exotic woods (flamed koa, spalted maple, burl, etc) very expensive."



But that doesn't explain the question, which is about choosing either flame top or quilted top where you would have to pay extra for quilt?

For Spalted, Koa, etc., is understood.... however, I don't know about everyone else here but I don't consider quilt to be above flame maple (isn't this true on most cases?), and obviously this is unusual as the 2 options are pretty much on par on the other models including the CTs.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> But that doesn't explain the question, which is about choosing either flame top or quilted top where you would have to pay extra for quilt?
> 
> For Spalted, Koa, etc., is understood.... however, I don't know about everyone else here but I don't consider quilt to be above flame maple (isn't this true on most cases?), and obviously this is unusual as the 2 options are pretty much on par on the other models including the CTs.


 
That's what I was getting at. If they don't charge more for the quilted maple, why would they charge $200 more to finish it?


Also, it's just an observation. When I order one, it will be my 6th Carvin. So it's not going to steer me away, just seems a little weird.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2012)

NickS said:


> That's what I was getting at. If they don't charge more for the quilted maple, why would they charge $200 more to finish it?



Are your sure the up-charge isn't for the "deep" finish?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

Just go read the thread on the Carvin forum. Kevio is answering lots of questions.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2012)

NickS said:


> That's what I was getting at. If they don't charge more for the quilted maple, why would they charge $200 more to finish it?
> 
> 
> Also, it's just an observation. When I order one, it will be my 6th Carvin. So it's not going to steer me away, just seems a little weird.



the quilted tops require an extra few steps to finish it. the triple deep step takes more work on quilted than it does on flamed.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

Makes sense. Thats what I assumed, just wanted to know why exactly.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 5, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Woah.
> 
> So they know
> 
> Edit : I just spec'ed out what I'd want... 1850 $... little steep I think.



Compared to what? I bet you spec'd a guitar you can't get for that price elsewhere, in that fast a build time, with a 10 day no questions asked return that they honor and a decent hard case. [cause I wanna know where that other place is and check them out ] It is cool they are doing these with the OFR, not the licensed FR 

I'm not buying a 7 string Carvin till they offer the 27" scale. If I have to wait much past NAMM I would be pretty surprised.


----------



## NickS (Dec 5, 2012)

27" scale would be great, seeing as how I have a 25.5" 7 already. Either way, I'm excited that they took the feedback and did something about it.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> It's either the OFR or the Korean Floyd, impossible to tell the difference in photos. It is NOT their oddly sized LFR though!



Although I am not a big fan of Floyd, but seeing they now have the standard OFR is great. So why don't they offer it on the DC700, I read once ot was due to string spacing. Anyway, there is the pic to celebrate 








Problem is as other members also noted, this is not a good time financially, but it seems next summer is looking a lot more interesting than I anticipated


----------



## littledoc (Dec 6, 2012)

There is good news, there is great news, there is fantastically awesome news, and then like a mile above that there is Carvin offering a carved-top 7.

And you can get them with the actives? And the new headstock? Huzza! Yeah... I may be selling some gear to get this one...


----------



## RoccoJ20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> OH THANK FUCK
> I WAS ABOUT TO PLACE A DC700 ORDER TWO DAYS AGO BUT SOMETHING INSIDE ME SAID TO WAIT
> 
> Same here lol


----------



## potatohead (Dec 6, 2012)

*Regarding the whole flamed/quilted thing earlier*. Go to the DC700 builder. Quilted maple is $100 more than flamed maple. On the CT7 the quilt is $200, but includes the deep finish ($80), AND the headstock overlay ($50). It's actually a cheaper upgrade to quilt on the CT7 than on the DC700 if you were planning on a deep finish on the DC.


----------



## Syriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh fuck me. Carvin wants my money and I've bin saying NO for the past year ever since the DC800 came out as well. Just fuck me.

It seems SoundHouse ( Japan's Carvin dealer ) might be getting some business from me in the year 2013.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming the wording of "Genuine Floyd" means the cheaper Korean ones, not the German OFR - but still an upgrade from the licensed TRS units on the DC7's.



The question asked was if it's an OFR7, to which the answer was "yes, it's a genuine floyd". I take that to mean it is indeed an OFR.



NickS said:


> I'm looking at the builder right now, and the only way to increase the price for the top is to go with something other than maple or to choose spalted/burled maple. Flamed Maple and Qulilted Maple are the same price on all of the CT or CS models that I looked at. Where they get you, technically, is that the finish is $200 more on the quilted maple. Anyone have an idea why they would charge a pretty severe upgrade between the two maple tops? Seems a little excessive, but is quilted maple harder to finish or is it just a profit center for them?



You're not looking at the finishes. On flamed maple, all the finishes are free; on quilt, they're $200. Quilt is always considerably more expensive on all models.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 6, 2012)

Well.............................................................................. time to sell some shit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I'll be ordering one with an Option 50 finish next year for sure. Releasing this right before Christmas when I have to buy gifts for my ever-growing family (and now that I'm married, I have the wifey's family to cover too... ) and when I already have money tied up in other projects sucks.  Ah well, sometime next year I'll have a sweet one, hoping maybe someone can bend Carvin's ear a little bit to adding the 27" scale option for us before then!


----------



## hairychris (Dec 6, 2012)

My wallet is glad that I'm not in Yank-land! That guitar with the DC700 headstock is yummy.

Don't like TOMs but a Tremol-no would fix the OFR.

Still, good work from Carvin!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2012)

Trying to decide if I wanna get into Floyd land again.. never really enjoyed my last dc727 because of it and since then haven't owned one.. but maybe a professionally installed tremelno with No locking nut would work the same essentially as a two point bridge like the ebmm jp7 one..

Is it possible to use a locking nut unlocked? If they aren't cut the same as a real nut, any issues? It's risky not having a locking nut at all there, but 90% of the time I'd use it unlocked with little trem work.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

$1200 for the one I want...

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 6, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> Trying to decide if I wanna get into Floyd land again.. never really enjoyed my last dc727 because of it and since then haven't owned one.. but maybe a professionally installed tremelno with No locking nut would work the same essentially as a two point bridge like the ebmm jp7 one..
> 
> Is it possible to use a locking nut unlocked? If they aren't cut the same as a real nut, any issues? It's risky not having a locking nut at all there, but 90% of the time I'd use it unlocked with little trem work.



doesn't brodrick use his without a locking nut?
some carvins in the past have been made with no locking nut. they work with the locking tuners.

but you could always get a locking nut and not lock it in?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

He said he never used it because he wasn't very abusive with the trem. His later Ibanezes and Jacksons have them though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2012)

Yea, im well aware people in the past have used Trems with no locking nut (Some of Carvin's first ads on the DC727 had Tony MacAlpine without a locking nut in it, very visible.. and Tony does use it relatively well) - But the peace of mind of having the locking nut available is important to me, esp with a $2000+ guitar .. I do like me some Vai too, even though I can't play much now, may get into it someday. 

But, im giving them a call tonight to ask about bridge options; Im willing to chuck $500 or more at them if they will put a Hipshot Contour Tremolo on it for me.. I know I'll most likely get a big fat NO, but worth a shot!


----------



## potatohead (Dec 6, 2012)

Broderick's LACS 7 doesn't have a locking nut, but all his sixers since joining Megadeth do. 

You don't want to use a locking nut unlocked, in that case just get a normal nut.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 6, 2012)

I really thought they'd wait until NAMM to unveil this, but I'm fine with it being early! I didn't expect so many options being made available on these, but they really went all the way. Going to debate on it this weekend and then my first, and possibly second order will go in first of next week!


----------



## NickS (Dec 6, 2012)

This is probably the worst GAS I've ever had It's gonna take me awhile to make up my mind on what options and finish I want. And I know exactly what will happen is that I won't be able to hold off long enough to see if they release a 27" option and then they will in the middle of my build

Oh well, it looks like I'm most likely getting two of them (at least).


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got an email notification from Carvin, they're now doing the carved top in 7 string versions, go to the site for more info.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Just got an email notification from Carvin, they're now doing the carved top in 7 string versions, go to the site for more info.



You're about a day late on the news Tony...


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Just got an email notification from Carvin, they're now doing the carved top in 7 string versions, go to the site for more info.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 6, 2012)

Someone contacted Carvin and was told 27 will be coming out mid-way through next year. Working on getting a way to source this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Someone contacted Carvin and was told 27 will be coming out mid-way through next year. Working on getting a way to source this.



Hopefully that's the case! I'll hold out for a while and if they add the option, I'm in for one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Someone contacted Carvin and was told 27 will be coming out mid-way through next year. Working on getting a way to source this.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 6, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Someone contacted Carvin and was told 27 will be coming out mid-way through next year. Working on getting a way to source this.



In the CT7 announcement thread, someone else asks why, since OFR7s are being used on the CT7s, they're not available for the other models. The reply from Kevio was "that's coming". 

The reason they don't use OFR7s on the current models is because of the neck design, which precedes the release of the OFR7, so they can't start using OFR7s on the other guitars without re-designing their necks. So I'm guessing that what's happening is an across-the-board neck re-design that will accommodate OFRs and extended scale options.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 6, 2012)

"Alexander, we plan to build a CT7 with a 27" scale next year. We don't have a release date yet, but it will most likely be mid to late 2013."

https://www.facebook.com/OfficialCarvinFans/posts/517230734967961


----------



## elq (Dec 6, 2012)

doh 'd



DavidLopezJr said:


> Someone contacted Carvin and was told 27 will be coming out mid-way through next year. Working on getting a way to source this.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 6, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> You're about a day late on the news Tony...



Sorry, been sick, didn't read the whole thread, again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

elq said:


> doh 'd



Fuck yeah!!! Okay then that settles it! "Mid to late 2013" I'll be ordering one of these!


----------



## NickS (Dec 6, 2012)

OK, that settles it. Mid to late 2013 I'll be ordering my second one, I don't think I can wait


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so blown away by Carvin. The fact that I can order a seven string guitar that can come with a maple fretboard, 27in scale, some PASSIVE pickups with NORMAL sized routes, a real floyd, and all in a more traditional style looking guitar made in america is the greatest thing I have heard in a while.

Only option I can think of that people can still ask for is a Hipshot bridge (which they already use on their DC series) and the typical, "Can we get this in an 8 string?".


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2012)

The only options I'd like, but I know nobody in the br00tz 7-string market cares about, would be 25" scale, 22 frets and the hipshot tremelo - much like they offer 22 frets and the wilkinson trem on the 6-strings.

I'll probably still order one anyway since an OFR with no locking nut is functionally pretty similar to the hipshot trem, the main difference being that there is much more work involved in getting piezo saddles.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 6, 2012)

Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 

I CAN DREAM


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The only options I'd like, but I know nobody in the br00tz 7-string market cares about, would be 25" scale, 22 frets and the hipshot tremelo - much like they offer 22 frets and the wilkinson trem on the 6-strings.
> 
> I'll probably still order one anyway since an OFR with no locking nut is functionally pretty similar to the hipshot trem, the main difference being that there is much more work involved in getting piezo saddles.



We're like twins man lol. But Ya I'll probably go with trem and tremelno it with No locking nut, worse comes to worse can always sell, I'm sure value will maintain well much like the DC800s are doing.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> The only options I'd like, but I know nobody in the br00tz 7-string market cares about, would be 25" scale, 22 frets and the hipshot tremelo - much like they offer 22 frets and the wilkinson trem on the 6-strings.



Amen. Hear hear. Seconded. +1. And so on. Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 6, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7 Fatboy 7
> 
> I CAN DREAM


Dreaming right with you. I'd seriously unload some gear and live off ramen for that without second thought.


I'm incredibly excited now that they've announced the 27" CT7 though, I really wasn't expecting that. Some time in the future I want to get a quality 7 and this puts Carvin in the running.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 6, 2012)

All I need now is a single-cutaway model....


----------



## NickS (Dec 6, 2012)

That would be cool to have a single cut one, but I would have to buy it immediately, so they need to hold off for awhile. I do already have a CS sixer and it is pretty awesome, though.


----------



## GXPO (Dec 6, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I want one so much, but I know it's going to cost twice as much to get in the UK.



Yeah man, we need a support for the awesome shit Carvin come out with.


----------



## elq (Dec 6, 2012)

le sigh.

Carvin called and left a message regarding my order. The message told me to call an extension. When I call back I hit their IVR system that offers no options for dialing an extension, so I chose the next obvious selection "3 - for questions regarding orders". Choosing option 3 punts me back to the IVR menu. So I try option 0 which generally gets routed directly to a person, it did! I told him my problems and he asked who I was trying to get a hold of and said he'd forward me, I told him, he forwarded me... right back to the IVR menu


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

elq said:


> doh 'd



Whelp...

I found my dream 7 string. 

Now we need 30 inch DC800.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2012)

elq said:


> le sigh.
> 
> Carvin called and left a message regarding my order. The message told me to call an extension. When I call back I hit their IVR system that offers no options for dialing an extension, so I chose the next obvious selection "3 - for questions regarding orders". Choosing option 3 punts me back to the IVR menu. So I try option 0 which generally gets routed directly to a person, it did! I told him my problems and he asked who I was trying to get a hold of and said he'd forward me, I told him, he forwarded me... right back to the IVR menu



"Hi! I'd really like to order a custom guitar from you guys today!"

"Yeah dat sounds good, lemme just go ahead and 'transfer' you real quick...." *click*

"DAMN IT!!!"



That's happened to me on more than one occasion with them, don't feel bad Eric, you're not alone!


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Sorry, been sick, didn't read the whole thread, again.



I miss the days when some of your posts were in all caps because of work.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 7, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> "Hi! I'd really like to order a custom guitar from you guys today!"
> 
> "Yeah dat sounds good, lemme just go ahead and 'transfer' you real quick...." *click*
> 
> ...



I'm so happy that sometime next year, after four years of pissing people off at the Carvin forum about extended scale 7 strings, that I am not going to say anything about the above. Nope, not gonna. You can't make me. I won't do it.  whoopsy, wrong emocon. Well, still not going to say anything.
---------------------
You know, I think some thanks are in order for us finally getting the 27" scale on sevens fairly soon. I really don't think it may have happened at all if not for...

1. Shane Gibson's influence [I assume? possibly?] in making the Carvin DC800 happen and it's 27" scale.
2. This forums members posting their interest in an extended scale Carvin, 7 & 8 [pat yourselves on the back mates, they heard you!]
3. Carvin's taking a chance on the DC800, no guts no glory, its obvious positive reception rewarded. Now they believe.
4. The many forum members who actually put their money where their mouth is and ordered the 27" DC800. Thanks!
5. This and Carvin forum member *Koshchei. He brought up the 8 string a lot at the Carvin forum when not many were and stuck it out.

Can't wait to finally place an order when the 27" 7's release. Whoo Hoo!
*


----------



## hairychris (Dec 7, 2012)

Been thinking about this, CT7 in new spangly white, matt finish, passives, no inlays on a birdseye board *would* be ordered *now* if a different fixed bridge was available (a la DC7x7 or Hipshot).

Kind of glad in some ways! I'd sell my Jaden and a PRS for that...


----------



## WiseSplinter (Dec 7, 2012)

Are there supposed to be binding options in the guitar builder? I can't seem to find them.
Is it just standard with "natural" binding?

Would love an ash black stained quilt with black binding


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Dec 7, 2012)

There is an option called BBE which means Body Binding...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2012)

WiseSplinter said:


> Are there supposed to be binding options in the guitar builder? I can't seem to find them.
> Is it just standard with "natural" binding?
> 
> Would love an ash black stained quilt with black binding





mr_ormus777 said:


> There is an option called BBE which means Body Binding...



I think that's what he was saying though... that's normally an option but in the CT7 builder it doesn't show up. It's likely still the same code and price as the DC700, but Carvin probably just missed adding the option to the list. It's obviously an option since the gallery shots have the faux binding.  

I'm excited for these, once 27" scale is added as an option I'll be ordering one with a custom Option 50 burst finish.  Had an idea that I've wanted Carvin to do for a while and was waiting and hoping they would put out the CT7 and I said I'd buy one if they did, so I will definitely be putting my money where my mouth is!


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 7, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> *I think that's what he was saying though... that's normally an option but in the CT7 builder it doesn't show up. It's likely still the same code and price as the DC700, but Carvin probably just missed adding the option to the list. It's obviously an option since the gallery shots have the faux binding.
> *
> I'm excited for these, once 27" scale is added as an option I'll be ordering one with a custom Option 50 burst finish.  Had an idea that I've wanted Carvin to do for a while and was waiting and hoping they would put out the CT7 and I said I'd buy one if they did, so I will definitely be putting my money where my mouth is!



if you look at the CT4/6/424/624, the CS4/6/424/624 and DC4/6, they come standard with the binding. while the CT3/324, the CS3/324 and the CS3 dont. 
in the same vain, the CT7 is the same guitar as the CT6/4 and the CS4/6 and the DC6/4. they come standard with the binding, so the option isn't needed.

but with the CT74, you need a top piece to get the BBE binding. 




and this finish would look awesome on the new guitars


----------



## potatohead (Dec 7, 2012)

Binding is standard on the CT7 which was explained on the Carvin board. 

They also just announced solid black, and black MoP inlays.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Dec 7, 2012)

Is that just natural quilted maple with a cherry or sunset burst edge?


----------



## Dark_Matter (Dec 7, 2012)

potatohead said:


> Binding is standard on the CT7 which was explained on the Carvin board.
> 
> They also just announced solid black, and black MoP inlays.



Carvin is going to be making even more money very soon. So many good things happening in such little time.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark_Matter said:


> Is that just natural quilted maple with a cherry or sunset burst edge?



Clear to umber to vintage brown


----------



## Dakotaspex (Dec 7, 2012)

The awesome thing is, not only the CTs now have the Dimarzio/BKP accepted pickup routes!
Looked on an order page for a DC700, and the D26's are the passive replacements.
Needless to say, I am the most stoked to order my Carvin now.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark_Matter said:


> Is that just natural quilted maple with a cherry or sunset burst edge?





potatohead said:


> Clear to umber to vintage brown




its neither actually. the owner of the guitar photoshopped the finish and told carvin to match it. but best way to describe it would be umber to sunset burst...or its unofficial name as 'autumn burst'


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I've decided to be financially intelligent for once and not buy one of these until next year 

Maybe by then they'll even improve the headstock, but I can deal with it in its current form.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 7, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> its neither actually. the owner of the guitar photoshopped the finish and told carvin to match it. but best way to describe it would be umber to sunset burst...or its unofficial name as 'autumn burst'



Like I said, it's clear, to umber, to vintage brown. 

http://www.carvinbbs.com/viewtopic.php?t=34357

Umber sunsetburst is a standard finish and looks nothing like this.


----------



## -42- (Dec 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Maybe by then they'll even improve the headstock, but I can deal with it in its current form.


They have five headstock options dude.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

-42- said:


> They have five headstock options dude.



Yeah, I was just hoping for a better looking 'traditional' headstock. Compare it to what everyone else has done:


----------



## sear (Dec 7, 2012)

Jesus fuck, that is beautiful. And I ordered a DC700 like 2 days ago... it was definitely cheaper considering the features, but still, makes me feel kinda silly.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 7, 2012)

I really want to be excited about this, but the name on the headstock and their record of decent but excellent guitars really holds me back.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 7, 2012)

sear said:


> Jesus fuck, that is beautiful. And I ordered a DC700 like 2 days ago... it was definitely cheaper considering the features, but still, makes me feel kinda silly.



they havent made your guitar yet. if you REALLY want a CT, you can call them and change your order. the change fee will be 50 dollars.

i did that a few times when i got my CS6 made. because i'm stupid, i paid an extra 150 as i kept changing the order AFTER i placed the order.


----------



## sear (Dec 7, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> they havent made your guitar yet. if you REALLY want a CT, you can call them and change your order. the change fee will be 50 dollars.
> 
> i did that a few times when i got my CS6 made. because i'm stupid, i paid an extra 150 as i kept changing the order AFTER i placed the order.


Nah, not worth it, it'll be a good few hundred dollars more. Same reason I shied away from a flame/quilt top on my DC700, didn't want to end up paying an extra $300-400 for cosmetics when I could already get a great-looking (and significantly more "metal") guitar without an additional fee.

But, given this announcement, I have to wonder if they would do larger routes on the pickups if I changed them to passive... if I'd known I definitely would have asked about it. Pretty sure I will be happy with the A70s though, based on what I have heard, could always swap in some of those EMG-sized Duncans later on if I wanted to, as well, so it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## DanielC1996 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not to change the subject but whats that last schecter?


----------



## -42- (Dec 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> I really want to be excited about this, but the name on the headstock and their record of decent but excellent guitars really holds me back.


Isn't that a Carvin bass in your avatar?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 7, 2012)

potatohead said:


> Like I said, it's clear, to umber, to vintage brown.
> 
> Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NGD: DC800 opt50 quilt burst
> 
> Umber sunsetburst is a standard finish and looks nothing like this.



i stand corrected


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 7, 2012)

DanielC1996 said:


> Not to change the subject but whats that last schecter?


It's one of the 2013 Damien models.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 7, 2012)

/all other 7s. 

...damn you, Carvin.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone just get that carvin customer appreciate coupon? Sucks not having money


----------



## potatohead (Dec 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> they havent made your guitar yet. if you REALLY want a CT, you can call them and change your order. the change fee will be 50 dollars.
> 
> i did that a few times when i got my CS6 made. because i'm stupid, i paid an extra 150 as i kept changing the order AFTER i placed the order.


 
I would just tell them, they can go through the process of building the guitar, shipping it out and then having me ship it back... Or they can cancel the order and start a new one for a CT7 and save everyone a bunch of hassle.


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 8, 2012)

elq said:


> doh 'd



You guys are welcome!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 8, 2012)

I cant believe they would spill the beans like that...someone is getting fired


----------



## Spamspam (Dec 8, 2012)

I see 2 new CT7's in my future.. Near future, CT7 w/OFR, haven't decided on color/top wood choices yet, BEM board w/black MOP diamonds.... Omnomnom... Then an extended scale, when it comes out... 
Love Carvins...


----------



## NickS (Dec 8, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> I see 2 new CT7's in my future.. Near future, CT7 w/OFR, haven't decided on color/top wood choices yet, BEM board w/black MOP diamonds.... Omnomnom... Then an extended scale, when it comes out...
> Love Carvins...


 
I'm thinking the exact same thing. 25.5" w/OFR and 27" next fall or whenever they come out.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 8, 2012)

damn, just did a mock up.. 1099 for one of those seems like a legit deal to me.


----------



## fps (Dec 8, 2012)

Dammit, one of these, or one of the PRS Se 7s?


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 8, 2012)

Five of these instead Of prs


----------



## NickS (Dec 8, 2012)

The PRS is definitely interesting, but this to me is so much more so. Can't wait to get my hands on one. I also just got the customer appreciation coupon, they are doing everything they can to make me jump on one soon.


----------



## fps (Dec 8, 2012)

NickS said:


> The PRS is definitely interesting, but this to me is so much more so. Can't wait to get my hands on one. I also just got the customer appreciation coupon, they are doing everything they can to make me jump on one soon.



If I was on the US it would be a no-brainer, but over here the Carvin is twice as expensive :S


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 8, 2012)

Order directly from carvin or via an american, I know there Are a few trustworthy guys on this forum that will help out.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 8, 2012)

NickS said:


> The PRS is definitely interesting, but this to me is so much more so. Can't wait to get my hands on one. I also just got the customer appreciation coupon, they are doing everything they can to make me jump on one soon.



how are people getting this customer appreciation thing?


----------



## NickS (Dec 8, 2012)

I received my DC800 in early October, so my best guess is people that have done business with them recently automatically get it. I got the same thing 2 1/2 years ago or so when I bought my CT and CS from them.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> how are people getting this customer appreciation thing?





I'm assuming from recent orders?? I ordered two kits in August (about $1000 worth ) and got my coupons today.. think I'll use it on another neck, and wait on the CT7.


----------



## ramses (Dec 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> how are people getting this customer appreciation thing?



I ordered from them one month ago, and got my coupon today. I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## sear (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I just got a coupon. It's not much, only a maximum of 10% off, but still nice to have. Maybe in a year I'll get myself a Bolt or something and use it then.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 8, 2012)

It has an expiration date


----------



## ramses (Dec 9, 2012)

thrsher said:


> It has an expiration date



Yup, January.


----------



## Koop (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done, Carvin, well done. 
I'm looking forward to getting one of these eventually!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 9, 2012)

someone please get a buckeye burl!


----------



## potatohead (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm placing an order tonight for another DC700, the $150 off email sealed the deal for me.


----------



## geofreesun (Dec 10, 2012)

hmm how do i get a $150 off? do i have to be on a mailing list or something?


potatohead said:


> I'm placing an order tonight for another DC700, the $150 off email sealed the deal for me.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 10, 2012)

sweet!!!!


----------



## potatohead (Dec 10, 2012)

geofreesun said:


> hmm how do i get a $150 off? do i have to be on a mailing list or something?


 
From what it looks like, they sent out coupons to people that have placed orders in the last three months or so. I suppose if someone is reading this who got a code and doesn't want it could sell it off, but it's also possible the codes are tied to names. My email contained both my first and last name.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> how are people getting this customer appreciation thing?



I got my 1st Carvin (see avatar, not the movie ) last August. They sent me the coupons a few days ago and they're valid till 1/7/2013 IIRC.

*EDIT:* My coupons were 10% off, $20 off of 200, and up to $100 off of $1,000. I don't think I will use them before January though.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 10, 2012)

potatohead said:


> From what it looks like, they sent out coupons to people that have placed orders in the last three months or so. I suppose if someone is reading this who got a code and doesn't want it could sell it off, but it's also possible the codes are tied to names. My email contained both my first and last name.



Last guitar ordered in 2008 [been begging for Carvin erg 7 strings since ha]

I did buy a set of A70 actives and the module 10 months ago so probably from that [gawd I missed a set from a Carvin forum member for so cheap I could scream, fawk  I mean dirt cheap, fawk fawk fawk  'cause they are NOT cheap from Carvin's parts dept...


----------



## epsylon (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn you Carvin for your prohibitive prices in Europe...


----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 10, 2012)

Instant want. My heart is calling out for one of these.
A diamond pearl one with a flamed maple neck and fingerboard. Black hardware and a floyd.
So much gas!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 10, 2012)

if someone from Europe wants to order one, i will gladly middle it for them and i have a 10% off coupon too. 

to note, i middled a deal for scattered messiah (Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Scattered Messiah ) for a dc800 when those came out, just cover your costs is all.


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 10, 2012)

I might send you a PM later today thrsher, if that coupon is up for grabs. 

God damn carvin GAS haha!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 10, 2012)

i have no intentions of using it(coupon). a standard scale 7 does not interest me, as much as i would like a ct7, i will wait until 27 in scales are being produced and im closing on my house in February, so its def not in my immediate future.


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 10, 2012)

Dibs om your coupon then, haha! I'll PM you later when I'm of from work.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 10, 2012)

Is the coupon literally 10% off the total or just like based on the cash amount? I got 100 off when spending over 1000 but not the total..


----------



## thrsher (Dec 10, 2012)

tier based

$250 off if spent over 2500
$150 off if spent over 1500
$100 off if spent over 1000
$50 off if spent over 500
$20 off if spent over 200


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 10, 2012)

epsylon said:


> Damn you Carvin for your prohibitive prices in Europe...



I thought they didn't ship to Europe?


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2012)

DeathCubeK said:


> I thought they didn't ship to Europe?



They ship to a European distributor who marks the prices up by like 50%.


----------



## kerouac (Dec 10, 2012)

Now make an 8 in the CT shape.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 10, 2012)

kerouac said:


> Now make an 8 in the CT shape.



They are. Not available till sometime in 2013. I think Carvin expected more people to want the DC700 head stock on the CT7's [for those who think it looks weird on the 7 string] but it will look just right on the 8 string. If Carvin will do it, maybe the CT7 Classic headstock would look better with a 3 over 4 kind of like some Schecters? 

I'm going with the DC700 on my 27" CT7 either way. Just like the way it looks better.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Dec 11, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> They ship to a European distributor who marks the prices up by like 50%.



Here they double the original price....


----------



## Thyrif (Dec 11, 2012)

Born4metal85 said:


> Here they double the original price....



I asked them about it a few days ago, they have a new extra cheap thing again?







Apparently you just order it with them and tell them which dealer to ship it to and you can pick it up or something.

That already sounds better than ordering through a dealer here (right now starting price for dc727 is almost 1400 euros here incl taxes (1800 usd), compared to only 1000 usd for usa direct (1200 usd incl taxes, 950 euros inc taxes).


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that is pretty cool!


----------



## fabriarockz (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread is already so much full of win...

Thanks for the info guys, and thanks to Carvin for making my wallet empty again...


----------



## Yoims (Feb 28, 2013)

I want a 27" DC700, but now this whole talk of a 27" CT74 is getting me excited.


----------



## fps (Mar 1, 2013)

epsylon said:


> Damn you Carvin for your prohibitive prices in Europe...



Yeah this. But honestly with taxes etc it would be more buying direct from America.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 1, 2013)

Currently own a DC800 and love it. Have a DC600 on the way but I really really wish it was a 27 inch scale. We'll have to see if I can get along with it, or if I'll have to return it. Waiting for a 27 inch 7 string, then I'll have a 6-7-8 punch.


----------



## Repsak (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got my ct7 in and i love it!


----------



## Phrygian (Mar 21, 2013)

Amazing! Happy NGD!


----------



## DrGand (May 17, 2013)

As a guitarist who picks extremely hard.

The 27" scale is a selling point to me that if the guitar doesn't have. I won't buy.
Luckily, I might be able to order a Carvin now!


----------



## axxessdenied (May 17, 2013)

waiting on a 27" ct7 as well


----------



## straightshreddd (May 19, 2013)

DrGand said:


> The 27" scale is a selling point to me that if the guitar doesn't have. I won't buy.



Dude, same. I can deal with not having other specs that most people need to have specifically, but 27" scale is a must for me.


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 9, 2013)

Any update on a 27" scale CT7?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 9, 2013)

i keep hearing that its not gonna happen till fall-ish. i hope they give the 27' option for all guitars but thats just wishful thinking. id love a tl60 with a baritone scale


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 9, 2013)

As much as I love the CT7, I really want a DC700 with the 27 inch option, anyone know if that'll happen?


----------

